# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Kaboodle Laundry Cabinets

## garfield

Hi brains trust, 
Looking into the Kaboodle Laundry Cabinets for my wife's laundry reno and cannot quite work out what is a laundry cabinet or what is a kitchen cabinet. I was looking to start designing using their 3D planner but I cannot find a broom cabinet nor a cabinet that will house the laundry sink.  
Could anyone please tell me a standard size for a cabinet that will house the sink that will connect through the bench top, and also standard size for a broom cabinet that my wife only wants to store actual brooms in please, or better still where I can find the sizes of them in either the Kaboodle 3D planner, or Green Shed website please? 
Thanks 
Geoff

----------


## droog

Kaboodle dont really offer a separate range configured for laundry, the options even for kitchen are limited in their configurations.
Broom cupboards are just the pantry cupboards and the standard under bench cupboards used under the sink, the particular cabinet depends on the size of the sink and the configuration you want. 
Some of the other flat pack suppliers used to offer a wider range of configurations, I used Mitre 10 ones in a past reno because they offered a better configuration range but that was 10 years ago and has probably changed. 
Also the green shed range used to be Flatpax but then changed to Kaboodle, you can still find a Flatpax website that has some laundry cabinets, probably more like you find in the storage section at the green shed. https://www.flatpax.com.au/utility/u...undry-cabinets

----------


## havabeer

i thought the difference between the cabinets was the moisture rating of the chipboard. Kaboodle really doesn't work out that much cheaper then getting a cabinet maker to just knock you up some some cabinets. 
the sink question is a little open ended as it depends on the size of your sink.... I opted for a 600mm stainless round sink, that fits in a 600 x 600 cabinet with just a merbau bench top.

----------


## garfield

Thanks for that guys

----------


## garfield

Sorry, one more question.  
So I am removing the old laundry sink and cabinet and installing the sink through a flat bench top that will go the whole length of the laundry. This will mean I remove the old sink and cabinet which has a hole on the side for the washing machine hose that drains the water from the machine.. how do I get around that if I remove it please?  
Thanks

----------


## droog

Look at the installation instructions for your new washing machine.
Some manufacturers allow connecting to a nipple on the waste the same as dishwashers, although other manufacturers state connection this way will void warranty.
If not able to connect to a nipple then you need a stand pipe under the bench for the washing machine. 
This is all assuming you are going for a front loader as per your other posts.

----------

